
Show HN: Source Code Comment Remover for Java - ertucetin
https://github.com/ertugrulcetin/CommentRemover
======
miranda_rights
I don't have a lot of software experience -- what's the motivation for
creating a tool that removes comments? Aren't (well-written) comments normally
good to have in the source code?

